# Who here has 4 male budgies named.....



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

John, Paul, George and Ringo. I know you're out there somewhere.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't, but I remember a poster here that had budgie girls (all sisters) named after The Beatles.
I had a Tito and now currently have a Tito Junior. 
And down the line I will be naming some of my chicks that will be permanent flock members after The Jackson 5. 
In the future I might have a Jackie, Jermaine, Marlon and Michael.


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

aluz said:


> I don't, but I remember a poster here that had budgie girls (all sisters) named after The Beatles.
> I had a Tito and now currently have a Tito Junior.
> And down the line I will be naming some of my chicks that will be permanent flock members after The Jackson 5.
> In the future I might have a Jackie, Jermaine, Marlon and Michael.


Don't forget to use Barry, Maurice and Robin. I guess you could also toss in Andy.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd prefer Larry, Moe, Curly, and Shemp...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

NormH said:


> Don't forget to use Barry, Maurice and Robin. I guess you could also toss in Andy.


Yes, you bet I will also in the future honour the brothers Gibb!


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

Jonah said:


> I'd prefer Larry, Moe, Curly, and Shemp...


There was also a Joe for a short time...in the later years.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

I have 4 boys name Peter, Paul, Gene, & Ace...and they just wanna _Rock n Roll All Night and Party Everyday!_


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

Ok..a little trivia. if you named them 

Justin, John, Ray, Graeme and Mike.. who would they be? (GOOGLE isn't allowed)


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Swapping to TV, if I had to name a male foursome it's be Hannibal, BA, Murdock and Face, though Face is possibly the worse name you could give a budgie and although it was a nickname, the characters real name was Templeton.... I'm not sure I could imagine myself going 'Templeton, back in the cage, dinner time!'


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

Therm said:


> Swapping to TV, if I had to name a male foursome it's be Hannibal, BA, Murdock and Face, though Face is possibly the worse name you could give a budgie and although it was a nickname, the characters real name was Templeton.... I'm not sure I could imagine myself going 'Templeton, back in the cage, dinner time!'


That would be quite an "A Team"


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

NormH said:


> Ok..a little trivia. if you named them
> 
> Justin, John, Ray, Graeme and Mike.. who would they be? (GOOGLE isn't allowed)


Would that Justin be Timberlake? I'm not that familiar with the more recent (90s forward) boy bands and all of their names. But I think Justin Timberlake was in Nsync or whatever it's spelled.

And the great A-Team! Their theme song was awesome too!

Onto sitcoms, I guess I could have a Jerry, George, Kramer and Elaine. If I have more of a loud couple, they would have to be George's parents, Frank and Estelle Costanza.

Oh, and I'm loving this thread!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

NormH said:


> That would be quite an "A Team"


The problem with this would be that they'd always get out of the cage.


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

aluz said:


> Would that Justin be Timberlake? I'm not that familiar with the more recent (90s forward) boy bands and all of their names. But I think Justin Timberlake was in Nsync or whatever it's spelled.
> 
> And the great A-Team! Their theme song was awesome too!
> 
> ...


No you have to go back a long time further than Justin T. One hint, they are Brits.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

NormH said:


> No you have to go back a long time further than Justin T. One hint, they are Brits.


Not sure if this qualifies as a boy band, but could it be Madness? I love this group and know most songs by heart, but I really don't know their names.


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

aluz said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as a boy band, but could it be Madness? I love this group and know most songs by heart, but I really don't know their names.


I should have clarified. The guys that I'm referring to were not a boy band. They were a REAL band and on occasion used orchestra accompaniment.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone have budgies named Tony Stark, Natasha Romanoff, Bruce Banner, Steve Rogers, Clint Barton, Thor, Loki, Nick Fury, Odin....


No, just kidding :laughing:


----------

